

Ask HN: How does one auto format code in CoffeeScript? - dotborg


======
adambrod
I'm a CoffeeScript newb, so take this with a grain of salt ;)

You really don't want to just do a quick convert, you're not going to get the
most out of it. CoffeeScript has an idiomatic way of writing it, and I haven't
seen anything that can match hand coding.
[http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript/04_idioms.htm...](http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript/04_idioms.html)

You can use something like <http://js2coffee.org/> , and it's OK, but it
doesn't always make the best choice.

Hope this helps, and I can't wait to see what the 'pros' think!

~~~
dotborg2
Is it possible to make coffeescript code auto formatting tool?

Does the lack of such tool make working with cs code harder? Specifically I
mean maintaining and refactoring such code.

